# Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer



## Paul (May 18, 2012)

Very easy and vigourous grower, this is its first bloom and 5 buds have still to open...





​


----------



## Gcroz (May 18, 2012)

Nicely grown. Flowers differ from other Chiu Hua Dancers I have seen, including my own. The petals on yours seem more reminiscent of gigantifolium.

Nicely grown and bloomed!


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2012)

Not Chiu-Hua Dancer.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2012)

probably Hung Sheng Eagle


----------



## Paul (May 18, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Not Chiu-Hua Dancer.



yes, it is, unfortunately not twisted, not long petals... 

It has sanderianum leaves, exactly. No other Paph have them.


----------



## John Boy (May 18, 2012)

a stunning plant, whatever it is!


----------



## emydura (May 18, 2012)

Amazingly well grown plant. Just look at those leaves.


----------



## eggshells (May 18, 2012)

must be gigantifolium x rothschilidianum. Its nice though.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2012)

I see no sanderianum in these flowers. Sandie leaves and giganti leaves are the same. For some reason three flowers is fairly normal for CHD and four on a mature multi-growth plant but five! Yours look to have 6 when its done!
Sorry, but the pouch color is way off to be CHD too.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 18, 2012)

Good to hear its easy 
I don't think I've ever heard a multi-floral called easy before! Its great!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphman910 (May 18, 2012)

I wonder if it is gigantifolium x randsii?

Paphman910


----------



## emydura (May 18, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> I wonder if it is gigantifolium x randsii?
> 
> Paphman910



I was also thinking I could see randsii in this hybrid.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2012)

This flower looks familiar, but I can't remember what it reminds me of. Definitely not Chi Hua Dancer, though.


----------



## Paul (May 19, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> I wonder if it is gigantifolium x randsii?
> 
> Paphman910



I'm not sure of that... I'm more and more thinking it's not a primary but a gigantifolium x ??? other multifloral hybrid

I really don't know but now, sure it's not CHD.
Thank you for your comments and help.


----------



## Paul (May 19, 2012)

gigantifolium x (randsii x philippinsense "not twisted") ??


----------



## Paphman910 (May 19, 2012)

Paul said:


> I'm not sure of that... I'm more and more thinking it's not a primary but a gigantifolium x ??? other multifloral hybrid
> 
> I really don't know but now, sure it's not CHD.
> Thank you for your comments and help.



I was thinking the same thing!

Paphman910


----------



## Ozpaph (May 19, 2012)

http://www.toga.org.tw/eng/appreciation.php?id=2678
very similar


----------



## Paul (May 19, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> http://www.toga.org.tw/eng/appreciation.php?id=2678
> very similar



The shape, yes, the dorsal, yes. But not the colours. there is pink in the petals, and the pouch is more pale than in any roth or gigantifolium.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 19, 2012)

Very nice blooms, regardless of the cross! Healthy plant.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> http://www.toga.org.tw/eng/appreciation.php?id=2678
> very similar


Too bad we never get to see the staminode on any of the four pictures posted.


----------



## slippertalker (May 20, 2012)

I'm thinking along the lines of gigantifolium x Berenice or something similar.....


----------



## rdlsreno (May 20, 2012)

I think it is Paph. (gigantifolium x adductum). Here is a link but using var. anitum. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5461001515/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2012)

rdlsreno said:


> I think it is Paph. (gigantifolium x adductum). Here is a link but using var. anitum. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5461001515/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> Ramon



No way


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2012)

Whatever it is, WOW! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: I need a piece...


----------



## polyantha (May 22, 2012)

rdlsreno said:


> I think it is Paph. (gigantifolium x adductum). Here is a link but using var. anitum. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5461001515/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> Ramon



Definitely not!

But what is really interesting: anitum has a deep red ovary without/few hairs, but the ovary of this cross is perfectly white and hairy!! I would not have expected this!

By the way: I think it is sandie x gig, no twisted petals at all, yes. First I thought that this is roth x gig. But the rest of the flower and especially the plant shows sandie influence!


----------



## slippertalker (May 22, 2012)

I don't see sanderianum in the flower, and the foliage does show gigantifolium influence.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 23, 2012)

slippertalker said:


> I don't see sanderianum in the flower, and the foliage does show gigantifolium influence.



the narrow dorsal and stripes could be sandie.


----------



## J GDK (May 25, 2012)

The capsules are white. I think sanderianum is in the flower.


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2012)

Oh, very beautiful!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2012)

J GDK said:


> The capsules are white. I think sanderianum is in the flower.



Unfortunetly white ovary and sanderianum doesn't hold water. gigantifolium's are white as well.


----------



## polyantha (May 25, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> the narrow dorsal and stripes could be sandie.



That's what I am talking about.


----------



## Justin (May 25, 2012)

gigantifolium x Prince Edward of York?


----------



## nikv (May 25, 2012)

I'm curious how many gigantifolium crosses have been made? And to be large enough to flower. It hasn't been around all that long.


----------



## Ruth (May 26, 2012)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## J GDK (May 26, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Unfortunetly white ovary and sanderianum doesn't hold water. gigantifolium's are white as well.




Gigantifolium (white) x rothschildianum (not white) = sometimes light green

Gigantifolium (white) x ???? (????) = white

Many posibilities.


----------



## J GDK (May 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> gigantifolium x Prince Edward of York?



or gigantifolium x Michael Koopowitz?
or....


----------

